# Diamond Int buyback



## Jbthree123 (Feb 4, 2018)

I purchased Gold key Villas at the Boardwalk in early 2000.  I went to a diamond int presentation last nite to ask questions about how to sell it , trade it etc. I like it but the doubling maintenance costs are killing it.  I was told my questions would be answered. Well , somewhat they were , as in ,you need to switch to the points system thru diamond at another cost of so many thousands of dollars. My timeshare is paid for and it is in February during valentines week. Diamond is forcing everyone into the points by increasing maintenance fees to make it see like the only way out. Then of course you give up your deed for points and they wanted to do this deal last nite to get the discounted points pricing, which is half or the almost 9 dollar current price.And of course that price was only good for last nite as they ran in and out of the room like car salesmen used to do.  Then the pressure pitches, it was kind of amusing actually. Anyway I don't know what their huge rush is to own my deed other than to get me
Involved with another set of payments.  They said all Gold key members were offered a buyout based on points that were givin in exchange for your deeded week.  I didn't go to owners meetings during my stay because I didn't want the upsell that always came with it and waste a vacation day.  I never signed or got a option list on what I wanted to do and they had no record on file of me receiving one. Yet said that when Apollo partnered with diamond they put a cutoff date in place for goldkey owners ?  And I no longer qualified for the buyout.  This sounds crazy to me. Is there any type of help out there for gold key members and is anyone down at the boardwalk on this forum in this situation? I would like some feedback if so.   I went to use my week this year and they said pool is closed and there is construction all over the place.  I would really like to get rid of it due to rising fees but hate to lose what I paid for it initially. I feel there are bigger plans for these facilities and they want all the deed weeks cleared out. Just my opinion. I would be interested in being part of a HOA if one was started. Thanks for your time. You can contact me here or at my email. Jbthree123@aol.com


----------



## PamMo (Feb 4, 2018)

You should ask the moderator to move this post over to the Diamond forum -  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/diamond-resorts-international-dri.59/

Hopefully, some of the Diamond experts there can help answer your questions.


----------



## Jbthree123 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thank you


----------

